# E-Collar / Bark Collar (Garmin Delta Sport)



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

Berkeley is right at 7 months old now and the last few days he decided that he no longer wants to sleep in his crate and barks relentlessly until we let him up on the bed. For the past 5 months we have had him he always did great and settled down within minutes of putting him in there for the night. Unfortunately we cant use the tough love tactic since we are in an apartment building and hours of midnight barking is not acceptable. 

Im not a huge fan of the whole ideal of a bark collar since its automatic but im wondering what everyone's opinion is on them, since is a little different than a e-collar. Garmin actually has an e-collar that has a bark function already in it, so i think if we got one thats what it would be. We would have gotten an e-collar eventually anyways. 

Here is the link: https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/prod114082.html


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Never used this product

but we use hand held Garmins GPS and more remote 

and all are boats use Garmin and Raymarine

Very great products

and they stand behind each one

Never had one failure Garmin ;D

100's of miles to Freedom


----------



## Jimbo15471 (Mar 27, 2012)

I would try to teach him the quiet command by using rewards for every time he stops barking...Once he understands the quiet command then you could move to the e-collar but with your input. This method will not be a quick fix though. Try to continue to recreate situations that would cause the barking and use the quiet command when he stops barking and reward. Rinse repeat..


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

read steve's review of this new product at gundogsupply - I feel he is always honest - a friend just got the sport model and loves it - he lives in a subdivision and his lab is a barker !!!!!!!


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

@ giandaliajr - Any update on the collar? Did you end up trying a bark collar? I am considering getting one and wondering if you had any success?


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

Yeah we ended up going with the Garmin Delta Sport. It has worked out well. The only downside is that certain types of howling don't trigger the shock in the bark setting, I'm guessing its not a unique issue. When we first got it, he learned pretty quickly that after a couple barks he is going to get a unpleasant feeling. Now, we only put it on the bark setting when we leave him alone. There was a little phase a couple months ago when we would come home and he would be doing the howling tone and I highly doubt it was actually shocking him the whole time. In the beginning we would use it to correct unwanted behavior (like jumping no the counter or on people) and he responded with a level 3 out of 18.

Overall it is great though. We mainly use it for recall now. He is conditioned to return with a beep and then sit in place with the vibrate. It's a huge reassurance for us being off leash. I don't think i would ever let him off leash in an open area without it. He is usually good at following me but if he sees a squirrel there is no stopping him with a verbal call. Luckily I haven't had to use the "emergency button" (high shock for those life or death situations).


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for the update! I am looking into just one that stops barking, as we don't need to complete shock collar, but good to know that it did help the problem.


----------

